# I envy you guys in the USA/Canada



## salemsparklys (Mar 30, 2012)

Its a nightmare trying to get supplies of decent stones/tempate material here, have yet to find "sticky flock" in the UK
Are there any UK people on who have good suppliers?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I feel the frustration. What is a sticky flock?


----------



## salemsparklys (Mar 30, 2012)

BroJames said:


> I feel the frustration. What is a sticky flock?


Its a material that you can cut templates out off, apparently its very highly rated,but yet to find something like it here


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

MDP Supplies sell a sandblasting stencil film which can work as template film as well, you can ask em for a sample to see if it works for you.


----------



## salemsparklys (Mar 30, 2012)

utero said:


> MDP Supplies sell a sandblasting stencil film which can work as template film as well, you can ask em for a sample to see if it works for you.


Fab, thanks for that, do you know which one i should ask for as there are a few


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

If you want to try using a flock material for rhinestone templates and you can't find Sticky Flock in the UK you can make a flock material that works. You can even use tackle twill...

Here is a discussion regarding various techniques of making your own flock template material... Read thru the whole thing because towards the end the method gets easier and easier..

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t175535.html

Here's a video on using the twill material to make your template and how well it works...

Home Brew "Sticky Twill" Demo - YouTube

Also a video on the flock material...

Making Rhinestone Template Material from Flock - YouTube

In the video we specify a certain type of sign vinyl but you really can use any sign vinyl...

I hope that helps... You are missing out!

Kevin


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

It's the S68 sandblasting film


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Stahl's has a European site Der Experte für Transferpressen, Kappenpressen sowie T-Shirt Pressen und Textildruckfolien: STAHLS Europe GmbH


----------



## salemsparklys (Mar 30, 2012)

You guys are the best, thanks


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

I use sandblasting vinyl from mdp and is perfect for rhinestones templates 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## princessC (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys...check this out...its slightly thinner than sticky flock, but it works great as an alternative...works great on my cameo on blade no 6....have done a lot of templates on them.

Flocked Rhinestone Template material - Adhesive backed

Give it a try..


----------



## Stamp (Mar 26, 2010)

More competition in the US though


----------



## princessC (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Stamp what do you mean..this is in the UK.


----------



## dhiggi12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Try getting a pair of Lee Coopers sent over the pond.


----------

